# Anyone recognize this Baker stove?



## Mary Briggeman (Dec 2, 2013)

We're in the market for a new (to us) stove and this one might just fit the bill, but I can't find out much info about Baker stoves. It's a big beastie - the firebox is 26" which makes Hubby happy. The ad on CL says it's 2 years old. Flue is 6" which should work in my existing setup The owners are throwing in all the piping, inside and out, and tools shown as well as the slates it's sitting on, all for under $500, so it looks like a decent deal, assuming the stove is sound. Any info appreciated!


----------



## webbie (Dec 2, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/baker-stoves/

Click the pic of the catalog page at the bottom.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2013)

That is the Baker Double Eagle. I doubt one has been built anytime near in the last two years. Ask the seller if it is two years old or if they bought it from somebody two years ago. It looks like somebody has been burning coal in it. It will be a wood hog for sure.

You could send an email to Nancy Baker to get more info on the stove. nancy@bakerstoves.com


----------



## webbie (Dec 2, 2013)

As BB notes, this stove is likely 32+ years old. That directory page is approx. 1980.


----------



## Mary Briggeman (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks, Webbie! I had a feeling it might be a Double Eagle model, though the CL ad mentions that it's over-sized and gives measurements that are a tad larger than the ones. I'm thinking this might be a custom job but I'll know more once I get a response form the owners. I did find some coal guys who raved about Baker coal burners, so they seem to have a preety decent rep, at least locally.


----------



## Baker_Falcon (Dec 3, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> You could send an email to Nancy Baker to get more info on the stove. nancy@bakerstoves.com



I run a Baker stove and when I had questions I emailed Nancy and she was more than happy to help.  They are still making stoves.  Very solid well built pieces of equipment.  As one mentioned, it will not be as efficient as a newer stove but you probably already know that.  For under $500 bucks I don't think you could go wrong.


----------



## Mary Briggeman (Dec 4, 2013)

Helpful info, folks - thanks. I haven't heard back yet from the sellers, but hopefully I'll know more soon.

Update: someone else got the stove. Bummer! Now I'll never know how old it really was.


----------

